# Can men ride women's board



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I am a short guy, 5'2"-3", weighted 110-120 pounds. Now I am using Forum Recon 146cm and ready to upgrade my board. Due to my height, there are limited options on Men's board. Can I buy Women's board? Or should I seek longer Men's board, say 148cm?

I prefer All mountain/Freeride style.

Thank you for any advise.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

a womens board would be better suited for you. look at romes womens boards, they tend to be less girly lol..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, but I'm about your height and weigh 120 and have found that a 147 is perfect for me. There are a lot of boards out there around 146-148, just look around.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

There are 30 boards in the 144-148 size range on sierrasnowboards.com alone, why not pick up one of those? Snowboards - Men's Snowboards
I would personally pick up a 144 or 148 capita stairmaster


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

there is a lot of girls snowboard items you could get away with, but a board?!?!? i would treat you worse than a skier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

You can if you are the right weight and height ect. Or you could get a shorter park board but then it might be to soft for you. You can probably find non girly graphics anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

You most definitely can! The problem lies in finding a board that doesn't look girly. Most of them do, and it pisses me off because I don't want to ride a pink board with flowers and stars :laugh:

I have a Rome Vinyl 146 (I'm 5'7, 110lbs), you can check that out... it looks more or less neutral :dunno:

I've been looking for a nice board with killer graphics, so if you find anything, post it here :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I ride a women's board Option Trinity 158 due to freakish small feet love that board. However the problem with women's boards are that they are too short for my fat ass and the stance is too narrow. Currently trying to find a twin rocker/mag board thats about 156-58 with a waist of only 23.75. Couple of weeks ago demoed a roxy envi 157 with rocker/mag it was lots of fun but directional and stance was not wide enough.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Theres tons of boards, you can ride a 148 fine..im 135ish lbs and ride a 151...


----------



## Gbaby (Nov 12, 2021)

Guest said:


> You most definitely can! The problem lies in finding a board that doesn't look girly. Most of them do, and it pisses me off because I don't want to ride a pink board with flowers and stars :laugh:
> 
> I have a Rome Vinyl 146 (I'm 5'7, 110lbs), you can check that out... it looks more or less neutral :dunno:
> 
> I've been looking for a nice board with killer graphics, so if you find anything, post it here 👍


I just bought a new board that I actually LOVE its SUCH a sick board and feels really nice. I found out it’s a women's board but like whatever its such a dope board the graphics are so sick. Its the 2018 (i believe) capita paradise board. Check it out


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess I'm going to have to be the one who makes the growing breasts & waning testosterone jokes,...? 😂😉😎👙🤸‍♀️

Ya dude,.. if it's spec'd out for your weight & boot size,.. Why not. 

Hell,.. summa the womens boards even have some truly "bitchin' graphics! (...no hen pecked pun intended!!) 😉😂


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Guest said:


> You most definitely can! The problem lies in finding a board that doesn't look girly. Most of them do, and it pisses me off because *I don't want to ride a pink board with flowers and stars :laugh:*
> 
> I have a Rome Vinyl 146 (I'm 5'7, 110lbs), you can check that out... it looks more or less neutral :dunno:
> 
> I've been looking for a nice board with killer graphics, so if you find anything, post it here 👍


Howz 'bout Unicorns or Pegasus's,.. Pegusi,..? Oooh Oooh,.. A *"PegaCorn!!!!! That would be Baller!!! 😉😎👍🏻🏂*


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Did I just become multi dimensional…living in the past and being in the meow…entangled future cat turd bring…?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*d*


Manicmouse said:


> View attachment 159795


Lol,.. I _completely_ missed that this thread had been Necro'd!!

Guess the upside is OP can't get butthurt over my testosterone crack. Lol. 🤷‍♂️ 😉


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The only issue I could think with riding a chicks board is they may be a bit on the softer side for guys.

Now this may be a good thing???


----------

